# Getting over bf cheating while pregnant?



## sjb84

I found out a month ago my OH was cheating on me, confronted him and he admitted it straight away. It was with someone I know, who knew I was 8 months pregnant, whom we had met on holiday last year, and was all over my other half then.

Of course I was distraught, I know I havent been easy to live with during the pregnancy but never expected this ina million years, it was the emails he had written her that hurt the most - declaring their love for each other etc.

We have sat down, talked about it , he has begged me not to leave, that it was a massive mistake etc - and the problem is I do still love him. I havent moved out, I want to make it work, and be a family.

If I had forseen this I would never have got pregnant. 

Do people get over this? I am due to give birth next week, since finding out my BP has been all over the place, previously never had a problem, and I just feel I am living a lie to the outside world, but I do know people do make mistakes.

What the hell do I do? My family live abroad so short of emigrating I have no where to go anyway.

I just feel my heart has been ripped out, at a time I am already feeling completely unsexy etc :(

We have been together 2 years and supposed to be getting married.


----------



## septemberbaby

I'd leave him. Sorry, but for me cheating is unforgivable...even more so when you're pregnant. He clearly doesn't have an ounce of respect for you or your child.


----------



## Flutterly

Oh honey, I really don't know what to say to you but I didn't want to read and run.

I can't imagine what you are going through but only you can answer your question as to what to do. You have to decide if you can learn to trust him again and if you want to stick around. Obviously there a little one involved and while he/she is the most important in all of this, you must do what is right for you. 

I just can't answer you any better than that, I have absolutely no idea what I would do if I found out my OH had cheated at such an important time in our lives. 

Sending massive hugs to you sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Unexpected212

I personally couldnt forgive. a one off mistake maybe, but declaring love and emailing etc...

Im so sorry your going through this x


----------



## Ktothema

Unexpected212 said:


> I personally couldnt forgive. a one off mistake maybe, but declaring love and emailing etc...
> 
> Im so sorry your going through this x

my sentiments exactly. This is so not what you need right now.


----------



## Jleanne

Hia Love,

Sorry to hear this, cant imagine how your feeling andf what your going through. Theres no right or wrong decision i think the only person that can decide is yourself. 

If you decide to forgive him i dont think you should just tell him "okay i forgive you lets make it work" because then he will think he can get away with it. But i dont mean that means you need to make him suffer. I would just be honest with him and tell him you still love him but you dont know how you feel your confused and dont know if you can trust him again. Tell him you need some space and time to think and for now dont want to rush back into a relationship with him. 
If you still love him and you believe he still loves you then i dont think things are worth just throwing away, i am the same as you i do believe people make mistakes, no one is perfect but that doesnt mean what hes done is not the lowest of the low...especially when you are carrying his child. But you do need to consider if you will be able to trust him again you cant live your life in worry that when he goes out you dont know what hes up to, if you think you an forgive and forget then im sure it can work. 

I really feel for you being in this position but stay strong stand your ground....let him know how much hes hurt you without making him feel over confident that you wont leave it you have to. 

As for the girl he cheated with i know that its your OH that has loyalties and hes a pig for doing what he did but she is really a disgusting human being to do that when she knows your pregnant, im no saint but i couldnt live with myself doing that to another women. 

Good luck hunni! xxx


----------



## Liberty8888

I am so sorry to hear this, it actually brought a tear to my eye. How can anyone be so heartless. I'm so sorry that these worthless people are putting you through this. 

Honestly, I don't know if I'd be able to forgive him, let alone forget. Do you know how long it was going on for? And when it ended? I just think that by me staying with someone who has so little respect for me, is showing my baby that it is ok to treat women or be treated like this. Also I don't think I could ever feel my relationship is sacred, I could never trust him and I would always doubt myself and think why me? And am I not good enough? 

Not a way to live in my opinion! I think your worth ten times more and although it will be hard you and your baby can have a loving future together xxx


----------



## sweetdrea

So so sorry ESP at this time in your pregna ncy. What a dick!!! I would not stay my sons father did this to me when I was preggo and I stayed and he was gone shortly after n left us for the other. I think he was scared of not seeing his son well he doesn't anyway. If he told her he loved her in emails then that's the sign to move on. Usually if i ts just a fling but if the L WORD was involved it's not going to work I'm so sorry. But know u will love that baby twice as much and me n my son are closer then anything


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

This happened to me back when I was about 8-12 weeks along. Same exact story except it was his coworker....

He obviously doesn't love or respect you, move on. I've moved on, our relationship is semi-friendly/tolerable for the baby's sake and child support/court stuff. The sooner you move on, the sooner you can heal and the relationship can become "friendly" for baby's sake


----------



## Jennbear

I'm afraid I agree, I'd leave him. I know I wouldn't be able to forgive or forget and it's the ultimate betrayal for me. Made even worse that you're carrying his child


----------



## AP

Sometimes I think its one thing getting his end away but the emails would prob hurt me tenfold :(

Only you know whats best hun x


----------



## lollypops

I couldnt forgive that, especially declaring love to her, that would be done, sounds like hes taken u for granted being in a very vulnerable position and havin the fears and anxieties of being a new mummy soon, he will know ur gonna nd him and use that to his advantage, I would be checking emails and text msgs daily paranoid abt it happenin again, she might keep chasing him and cause more trouble, only way I would consider takin him bk wld b with a fresh start and a move away from that homewrecker with no contact!


----------



## lollypops

Think abt u and the bump, ur well bein is very important xx :hugs: x


----------



## 1eighty

This whole "declaring love" by email sounds a bit 13-years-old to me. I would agree that he's infatuated, but given that you two were/are due to get married, I think that what you have would be stronger than any email.

Sit down and think of what is best for you, first and foremost... and based on what you decide then, make your decision about what to do.

Best of luck hun, I know you must be heartbroken about this.

:hugs:


----------



## suspectpink

Firstly Im so sorry you are going through this ! im afraid im with the majority here! I would cut off his balls and then leave him ! I know its easy for us all to judge but in all fairness if he is capable of doing this while you are carrying his baby then I would question what else he is capable of :( Look after yourself an baby and try and talk to a close friend for support xxxxxxxxx lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## xjennax

So sorry you're going through this hun :( 

Don't really want to say you should do this or do that as I've never been in your position myself. All I can say is I think it's hard enough to forgive a one off although I THINK I'd maybe try to forgive for the sake of my baby if that's all it was BUT the emails and declaring love for each other makes it so much more than that.

It may be that he really didn't mean any of it, maybe you haven't been as close throughout your pregnancy (I can count on one hand the amount of times OH and I have had had sex - more down to me and the fact I've completely lost interest in it) so he's looked for attention elsewhere. Having said that, it's no excuse for what he's done to you and especially at such an important time in your lives.

Hope it all works out for you whatever you decide hun xxx


----------



## aliss

You don't "get over it"

If you want to try and move forward with the relationship (which IMO is a mistake but since you are going to do this anyways), then it is up to HIM to prove his remorse and to become an open book with you. To not have secret email accounts, etc. to remove the conditions of how this happened, and to establish no contact with her.

That is really a bare minimum. I'm sorry, if he can't remain faithful to you when you are 8 months pregnant with his child then I don't see hope.


----------



## jd11

before i fell pregnant with my second, i was cheated on n she knew who i was. it was hard roller coaster. if u choose to stay with him i would have him disable fb and cut all contact with her. it will take time to forgive but u never forget and over a lot of time trust can slowly be regained. OH n i are now married with number 3 on the way. take one day at a time. try to keep relaxed for baby i wish u all the best.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm so sorry your going through this. The emails would get to me more than random physical contact too- basically he either loves this woman, or is willing to say he loves her to get what he wants, either way its not good. A man could have a fling out of passion and the moment, but it takes feelings of some sort to sit down and start emailing each other with declarations of love.

My OH and I have such a strong trust bond that I KNOW if he did to me what your did to you it would end us, full stop, no compromise, get out now style. Trust is precious and beautiful, to know you can trust someone with your heart, mind, body, life, and kids is so wonderful- to have that taken away would be crushing.

At the end of the day you have to do what you feel is right- but don't rush, instead demand space, and thoroughly think things through so that you make the decision thats right for yourself. Your baby will be loved and taken care of whether or not you are with this man, so don't try to guilt yourself into taking him back for the baby if your head and heart say otherwise. :hugs:


----------



## louloumenace

I'd kick his sorry ass out the door nobody deserves that especially when ur pregnant I wouldn't put up with it & I don't know how other people can forgive & forget x


----------



## fingers_cross

oh im so sorry, that is a truly horrible thing to have to go through anyway...never mind when ur pregnant!! of course only u know what u want to do and its quite easy for other people who arent emotionally involved to say leave him etc but from experience (my ex boyfriend of 5 years cheated on me, not when i was pregnant thankfully!) and i stayed with him and "forgave" him, it was never the same after that and i didnt trust him and was what he called "paranoid" as i was so insecure that he would do it again, and i was right. i found out that he had been doing it with many women throughout our relationship, and also went as far as to say to one of them that he loved her. i stayed for a long time but was utterly miserable (although i never admitted it to myself) and knew i wasnt getting treated with respect. i always said to myself "no1 knows him like i do, i KNOW hes a good person deep down and that he loves me" but deeeep down i knew i was lying to myself and i knew if he had done that then he didnt love me. i left him, and then found out i was pregnant a week later. honestly...i sometimes miss the closeness of having someone around, but to be really honest..i read/hear stories of other peoples problems with their relationship and i know i can just relax and give my full attention and love to my little boy when he comes (hes due in october). no more stress and no risk of anything happening in the future that could emotionally affect my son. all i want u to know is, yes from experience it is hard to make that first step to leave him, but thats the hardest part, once uve done it and realise u are then open to meet someone who actually loves u and would NEVER dream of doing anyting like that, it gets soooo sooooo much easier. i can honestly say hand on heart, i am happier now than i have been in many years. hope whatever u decide u are happy and things work out the way u want them to. the main thing right now is to concentrate on ur little one and the happiness baby will bring to ur life :)xxx


----------



## tashyluv

I am so sorry to hear what has happened. I love my fiance soooo much but if he ever did that to me, as hard as it may be or as lonely I felt life would be without him, I just could not let him near me or carry on as normal after he has been with someone else. It would hurt like hell but I suppose my strong will would kick in at that point and he would be a gonner.

Some people can get over it or deal with it, but I would never be able to forgive or forget, theres no excuse for that in my book. 

As a child I watched my mum go through similar and worse things, it messed her up as a person, no man will ever get away with that with me, no question about it.

I am so sorry you are feeling like this, I cannot imagine and being pregnant just tops it all off. You have to seriously think about what you want, how you feel and how you will feel in a few months/years time. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I don't like giving ppl advice that just goes like "leave him, cut him out,...". I think everyone's situation is different. You only know yours and your OH situation and telling someone to throw away a relationship shouldn't be this easy. Granted, he did ask for it by having an affair with someone else while u're 8 months pregnant. But it's never as simple as "just kick him out" to me.

I would say you need to set some rules now if you have decided you are going to forgive him. What he did was terrible and besides saying he is sorry, he needs to prove he is 100%. You make the rules and he'll take the initiatives. He needs to regain your trust and that is no easy task after what he put you through. He has to work for it now..

Sending your hugs and hoping you have someone close to you to talk to as well. Stay strong.


----------



## ShockingB

Its so hard when you love someone and they do that to you! It is your life! And now youve got a little bubba who will totally depend on you, so you need to do what makes you happy! Only you know your OH, only you know what your relationship was and is like so regardless of the advice people give you 'i would do this' or 'i would do that', no one knows how you feel right now. No one knows what your OH is feeling right now so my advice to youis, sit down and have a chat with yourself think anout what you want for you BUT be realistic, dont ignore the wrongs, nor the rights! You are the one that is going to live with whatever decision you make! And there is no right or wrong decision!

And remember that good hearts forgive but never forget!


----------



## sjb84

Thanks guys

I have put rules into place, such as free access to his phone etc, plus I have also made sure she cannot email him (the joy of being an IT person ;)) but I just cant get the image of him with her out of my head. 

Especially as he is now being SO nice and attentive.

I have just got back from the hospital and been told I have a split in my abdominal wall, now all I can think is how if it doesnt go back to some kind of normal he wont find me attractive and will be straight back there :( he is trying to reassure me but I feel so low. I am a week from my due date and cant get the smallest bit excited :( how wrong is that?


----------



## ShockingB

It will get better.


----------



## MaisyMay

I'm so so sorry! You must be hurting so very much. I'm not going to suggest what you should do cos only you can make that decision. I imagine you're thinking of staying for the fact that you love him and you also want the family that you planned. However, if you do decide to leave know that the love you can give your child will always be enough and hopefully fob will be involved as well. I'll be honest, the love declared in the e.mails would possibly make me sway towards leaving more, but only you know how real those emails were. Maybe it was just what he said at the time to get what he was after with that nasty woman. All the best hunny xxxx


----------



## LogiesMommy

I read that you are staying with him, and I just want to say to please make sure both of you are checked for STDs (and soon- as your due date is a week away.) If he has given you anything, it can put both you and your baby in danger. 

Other than that, I am so sorry that he has done something so awful to you. I would stay vigilant and make sure that he has truly cut this woman out of his life. Even if she can't email him, they do know where the other works, etc. I'm assuming they met up at certain times, etc- and he can set up another email account, delete messages, etc. I would demand access to everything- phone bills, credit card statements, etc and make sure that he is not still seeing her. The phone bill will show the calls, texts, etc- which is a more reliable record than his phone. 

You deserve everything that you demand. He is lucky that you are staying with him, and while he may love you, he is obviously immature and someone who needs constant attention (which is probably why he sought it out from an obviously willing source when he needed his ego stroked.) You are going to be very busy when this baby comes, and you will not be able to have sex for 6 weeks (though I DTD with DH 3 weeks after I had DS- shh!! don't tell!) I would make sure he is prepared for the fact that this is something he signed up for, and that it is going to be a rough road for a little while. What you don't want to happen is to stay with him and have him fall right back into his affair. 

I'm not trying to be all gloomy, but I hope that everything works out and that it really was all a big mistake. Why don't you go out and do something for yourself (on his dime!) like a pedicure, massage, etc? Then go out and buy the baby something really indulgent to get yourself perked up. You need to get yourself to a good place, because the birth of your child will be the most incredible thing to happen to you- whether the baby's father is a jerk or not. The love that you and your baby will feel for each other is immeasurable. I would just focus on that and what a blessing the baby is. I would distance yourself from the dad until you're sure he's changed.


----------



## Charlie5

septemberbaby said:


> I'd leave him. Sorry, but for me cheating is unforgivable...even more so when you're pregnant. He clearly doesn't have an ounce of respect for you or your child.

So sorry hunny but I agree. I personally feel, just my opinion tho, that once the trust is broken its never the same, some people patch it up and carry on but for me I couldn't do it and its not the same as before. 

It would always been in the back of my mind, when he's late what;'s he doing, you'd be paraniod, checking emails, in arguements it will keep getting dragged up etc etc and if he's capable of doing it once....you deserve better....this is just my opinion mind, not everyone will agree or is like me so would need to do what is right for you but for me, it'd be over no question.


----------



## fingers_cross

LogiesMommy said:


> I read that you are staying with him, and I just want to say to please make sure both of you are checked for STDs (and soon- as your due date is a week away.) If he has given you anything, it can put both you and your baby in danger.
> 
> Other than that, I am so sorry that he has done something so awful to you. I would stay vigilant and make sure that he has truly cut this woman out of his life. Even if she can't email him, they do know where the other works, etc. I'm assuming they met up at certain times, etc- and he can set up another email account, delete messages, etc. I would demand access to everything- phone bills, credit card statements, etc and make sure that he is not still seeing her. The phone bill will show the calls, texts, etc- which is a more reliable record than his phone.
> 
> You deserve everything that you demand. He is lucky that you are staying with him, and while he may love you, he is obviously immature and someone who needs constant attention (which is probably why he sought it out from an obviously willing source when he needed his ego stroked.) You are going to be very busy when this baby comes, and you will not be able to have sex for 6 weeks (though I DTD with DH 3 weeks after I had DS- shh!! don't tell!) I would make sure he is prepared for the fact that this is something he signed up for, and that it is going to be a rough road for a little while. What you don't want to happen is to stay with him and have him fall right back into his affair.
> 
> I'm not trying to be all gloomy, but I hope that everything works out and that it really was all a big mistake. Why don't you go out and do something for yourself (on his dime!) like a pedicure, massage, etc? Then go out and buy the baby something really indulgent to get yourself perked up. You need to get yourself to a good place, because the birth of your child will be the most incredible thing to happen to you- whether the baby's father is a jerk or not. The love that you and your baby will feel for each other is immeasurable. I would just focus on that and what a blessing the baby is. I would distance yourself from the dad until you're sure he's changed.


oh actually i second that STI test. just to be on the safe side. i have NEVER had a one night stand and NEVER had an STI in my 25 years of life and i started getting lower stomach pains and i ignored it for a while and then realised something just didnt feel right so i actually asked my boyfriend at the time (my ex) if i should get a test done and said "if uve slept with someone else and passed something to me i need to know if there is even a small risk as it can make me infertile etc" and he said "no, theres no way". well i ignored him and went for the test anyway...turns out he gave me Chlamydia and found out when i flew over to spend xmas with him (he was lying on the bed next to me when i got the call from the doctor) and it was 3 days before xmas. u can imagine, i WAS NOT happy. so anyway...yes definitely get checked!!:)xxxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

I am sorry hun, but I would leave him as all the other posters have said. I had this happen to me with my first pregnancy. My ex was sleeping around and actually got another girl pregnant while I was 3 months pregnant! He said it was a mistake and that I was the only one for him, but obviously not if he is willing to sleep with other women. It is hard getting over someone that you had planned on creating a life with, but it is better to leave with your pride and dignity intact then stay with him knowing that he could still be cheating on you with her.


----------



## MrsRH

septemberbaby said:


> I'd leave him. Sorry, but for me cheating is unforgivable...even more so when you're pregnant. He clearly doesn't have an ounce of respect for you or your child.

I have to agree with this

I would never accept cheating at any point in a relationship, never mind in pregnancy

lots of :hugs: to you
xxx


----------



## sjb84

I probably should have said, the first thing I did was make him go to the clinic and get checked for STI's - all clear. He was mortified but that was first on my list.

He says that the emails were nothing, just that he was enjoying the attention etc and feeling wanted ?! Like I said I know I was not being easy to live with but was feeling unsupported by him, harrassed by his mother, who was causing me a real issue by insisting on coming into my personal space and feeling my bump uninvited, letting herself into our house all the time uninvited etc, all little things but all adding up to become a big thing.

When he was meeting up with her he was telling me he was going out walking for the day, he hasnt gone since, and apparently they met up about half a dozen times.

The one email that sticks in my head is the one where he is saying how she is his perfect woman.

That hurt.

I didnt read them all, didnt want to - I was hurting enough.


----------



## ds0910

I'm so sorry hunny. I can't tell you what to do, only what I believe I would do. Me and my husband have such a wonderful and trusting relationship that if this was me he would be gone. I'm sure I would want him to stay but I know it would never be the same and the images and e-mails would always be in the back of my mind and I couldn't live with that or him. The only advise that I will give you is, if you are going to let him stay then make him WORK for it. Good luck hun.


----------



## jd11

after watching a Tyler Perry movie 'Why did we get married?', part of the story line is about a man cheating on his wife with her friend, they talk about the 80/20 rule. the rule is no one is perfect in a relationship giving 80%, so along comes someone offering exactly what they are missing the 20%. at the time they think the person offering everything is perfect but when the person giving tje the 80% is gone they soon realise the mistake they have made. now i am not saying all men cheating are like this but some are. i was watching this with my husband a few years after he cheated and he agreed with it completely. and it is not an excjse either. i agree with some others have said in that only u know ur OH and only u can decide if the relationship is worth it as every situation is different and sometimes its not a clear cut decision


----------



## TT84

Hiya hun, I am so sorry to hear this and it sounds exactly like my ex. I found the emails which said the same thing but did forgive him as he told me he was done. He went back again though whilst still with me and the girl he was with then contacted me to stay away! It was all a mess and I regret taking him back. To do this to anyone at anytime is disgusting but whilst pregnant is unforgivable! Reading your post was like reading my situation all over again just without the pregnancy. I hope it's not the same guy!

The only thing I would say is only you know him and your relationship with him. You will know what is right for you and your baby.

I have not read all the other posts on this but wanted to give my immediate thoughts.

TT84
x


----------



## rjm09

We started our relationship right from the beginning with the idea, that if it wasn't going to work out, for either of us, we would just go our seperate ways. Even being married, and having more at stake, our feelings haven't changed.

Why go through hurting someone you love so much to cheat behind their back. If I didn't want to be with him, i'd go to my moms. We already had a number of fights, where I left, or almost did.

Cheating is not something to accept in a relationship. I would not make it work if I found out he cheated on me. I will not go on the rest of my life with images or thoughts in my mind about it. Bad enough he has the rest of his life to make up for a vehicle he bought without me knowing. 

There is never an instance where if a guy cheats, he doesn't do it again. They know the mistake they made being caught, and prevent it again. Don't care how many times someone tries to tell me they just "know" their guy is being faithful since. Truth is, you'll never really know!! All the ass kissing is just because he's sorry he was caught. If he really loved you, he would deal with the changes your body is going through, physically and emotionally. It doesn't last forever, but dealing with him cheating does. He should never of done it in the first place, plain and simple!

You and the baby are most important. 

You don't want to leave,that's your thing. It's not impossible, everyone can leave a situation if they need to, it's just whether they want to go through with it.


----------



## heyyydayyy

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. My OH has cheated on me in the past, so I know the pain you're going through. I chose to forgive him and we have moved on and our relationship has improved far beyond my wildest expectations. We are now closer than ever and we have a very deep understanding for one another. However when he cheated, it was with someone who meant nothing to him, so he never had feelings for her. It's a really hard choice to make, and I know that your love for him can cause you to hesitate and it makes just walking away so much harder. To be honest, if my OH had ever declared his love for her, I don't think I could have gotten past it. What he did still affects our relationship today, and we do talk openly about our past because it still hurts me. And that was over someone who he didn't have feelings for. I can't tell you what to do...but I wish you the best of luck and just know that you aren't the only person out there who has to deal/has dealt with cheating. :hugs:


----------



## Spermdonor

Unfortunately what is needed in this situation is an ultimatum. He either marries you within a few days, breaks off all contact with her forever, and gives you the attention an 8 month pregnant wife deserves, or you need to take action. 

Taking action can be done in 2 ways:
-Leaving
-Pretend to forgive him; accepting his services as a 'helper' for the next few months, knowing you no longer intend on having a life with him. Your emotional walls will help protect you from feeling further overwhelming pain during this period. 

Whatever you do please don't feel that you owe him anything. He could be counting on your 'attachment' to him. If he doesn't see how you'll survive without him (i.e. financial, and childcare support etc.) he won't have any motivation. Whatever you decide to do don't 'flip-flop'. 

P.s. a man who gets into an emotional relationship, as opposed to sexual, while his SO is 8 months pregnant has deep psychological trauma in his past. If you marry him know that his desire to feel better about himself will always lead your relationship where it is right now unless he deals with his demons through therapy.


----------



## korndogger123

:hugs: First off, I am sorry you are going through this. Especially at this time in your life!:hugs:

My opinion is, if you have to request free access to computers, email accounts, cell phones, ect.. It isn't worth it to me. It becomes more of a chore for you to check the phone/email to make sure everything is okay. You shouldn't have to have that kind of worry on the back of your mind, especially with someone who is supposed to love you. He should be able to type out an email, then get up from the PC and you not worry about what it said or whom it was to. He broke that trust, and in the end you are the only one who has to agonize over it. 

If someone claims to love 2 people at once, the only person in the situation they love is themselves;


----------



## Sunnie1984

I'm so sorry you are going through this. :hugs:

I have to say, I know you have decided to try to work it out, and that's a really brave thing to do. 

I personally could never even think of forgiving or trying to work it out. I am carrying this child for both of us, we both wanted this baby and I am the one making the sacrifices. 

I would, obviously, prefer to feel fantastic throughout pregnancy and have a normal sex life and not be over emotional or irrational at times, but that's not how pregnancy works. 

If my DH dared to look elsewhere because he's not getting the most amazing relationship from me during pregnancy, I could never forgive him. I am making my sacrifices and he has to make some too. 

x


----------



## Ethereal

Staying together just for babys sake is a mistake. All you will do is argue and be miserable, and that is not the environment you want a child to be in.

The fact that you have required access to his phone and cut off his emails throws up a whole bunch of issues. You dont trust him. Which is understandable but we all know relationships crumble without trust. You are going to hold it against him for the rest of your lives together, even if you get married it will come up in arguments, it will never go away.

Any relationship that would be spent checking his phone, emails, asking where he is, why, who with, when is he home etc as well as raising his child just seems like its not worth it.

But only you know what is right.
Ive been there, not while pregnant but the relarionship was never the same. It was all false and walking on eggshells. Also, my parents stayed together just for my sake after my dad cheated, they were miserable, and so was I because I knew they were unhappy.


----------



## wolfs_rain

I am currently in this same situation, I am 18 weeks and found out that my bf of 2 and a half years has been cheating on me the past month with a co worker. I by far can agree that the one kiss and hugs are nothing compared to seeing the i love yous that i had dreamed and wished for again being sent to her. We talked he said he owed it to me, our 1 1/2 yr old son and our 18 week old daughter to try and make it work.

Unfortunately I trusted him and believed he had ended it with the text that i was shown but about a week later he had fallen back into it after i had trusted him with all my heart believed him, so now I am crushed lilly want her father near but I don't want to cave this time it's either 100% never talk to her again or I will have to move this coming July to Texas and he will see less of the kids basically loosing me and the chance of even being with his daughter as she is born.

He has to choose and I agree with a previous post don't melt in like I did happy he chose you let him know he needs to earn your trust and keep some distance because you're heart is broken or scared at the very least


----------



## AP

Closing thread as it's almost 2 years old.


----------

